# local area connection not connected



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

I have wireless connectivity, but my ethernet local area post will not work. Pinged 198.168.1.1 but got 4 timed out messages. Checked hardware condition and the controller card says it is functioning properly. Running Network Properties shows only the wireless connections, with Local Area Port disconnected. 

I've also searched the Boards for other solutions to no avail.

Help anyone?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

connect both wired and wirelessly to your router.

do a ipconfig /all and post the results for review

ipconfig /all (how to get text output) | digitalmediaphile


----------



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
C:\Users\Peter Biere>ipconfig /all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PeterBiere-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASIX AX88772A USB2.0 to Fast Ethernet Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-B6-4A-01-18
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-10-17-0D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-10-17-0C
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5503:1319:783f:275f%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, April 24, 2012 4:56:09 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, April 25, 2012 4:56:12 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234890004
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-12-C5-63-E6-00-26-6C-3C-82-CD
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8152/8158 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.20)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-26-6C-3C-82-CD
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{0871DB1E-1B41-4B3D-AFC6-6B56559A5B42}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.{10D1B921-B9FE-49B9-B558-297280BE5DE0}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:2843:3b54:b818:3c24(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2843:3b54:b818:3c24%19(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
Tunnel adapter isatap.{FDD18C0C-CE53-4EC4-8937-FB484D7EE717}:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
C:\Users\Peter Biere>


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Your default gateway that you should be trying to ping is: 192.168.1.1 not _198.168.1.1_.

That said, in your ipconfig, did you have both the wired and wireless connection connected? On the router where you have the cable for the *wired* connection plugged in, does the light come on?

Try a different network cable from the computer to the router.


----------



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

Unfortunately, the 198 was a typo. Repinged the correct address and got the same result.

I do have the ethernet plugged in and wireless modem on. The light is also registering on the modem. When I look at the properties of the local port, it says disabled.

I should say one other important fact. I've been getting en error messasge at reboot as the startup routine is unable to configure the local TCO/IP port v4 and v6. Read that I should delete this file as it does not have an .exe.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Have you tried reinstalling the ethernet (wired) adapter?

What is the make and model or your computer? If it is a custom build what is the make and model of the motherboard?


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Also, the Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2 "ASIX AX88772A USB2.0 to Fast Ethernet Adapter" is a usb connected device. Is this the LAN (wired) connection that you are trying to use?


----------



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

I haven't tried reinstalling the adapter b/c the Device Mgr says it is functioning properly. I did update drivers...THe computer is a Toshiba Satellite E205, off the shelf from Best Buy. 2 yrs old. THis have not beena problem for me (I think) until the last month or two.

Thank you so much for your time in helping me figure this out!


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Did you update the drivers from the Toshiba website?

Here is the link for the Toshiba support site. You just need to click on Download, then select your laptop model and download the most current driver from their site.

Toshiba Support - Homepage


----------



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

i let the computer figure out which drivers it needed. Presume this would be the MFG? I'll give it a try.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

ok, try updating the drivers from the toshiba website.

Also, what about post #7?


----------



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

#7 - I have to think about that one...I have a wireless mouse and a docking station connected to the two USB ports. so I am not sure what that is.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Does the docking station have a wired network connection on it?


----------



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

bingo! you are so smart! this fixed my issue. I had no idea that the docking station presence would disable the port on the back of my laptop.


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

So everything is working fo you now?


----------



## peterbiere (Apr 24, 2012)

yes, thank you. THe only thing I suspect is that when I disconnect from my docking station, that the local area port is not automatically refreshed, even upon restart. I'll have to keep looking at that. 

THanks so much for your time and expertise!

Peter


----------



## Shekka (Jan 6, 2012)

Is the docking station disabling the LAN connection when it is connected?

Oh, and your welcome! :grin:


----------

